
Announcing the “stm-containers” library - based2
https://nikita-volkov.github.io/stm-containers/
======
kccqzy
This needs a (2014) in the title.

And no, just to be sure, this library isn't extremely popular. Most of the
time, just `TVar (HashMap k a)` is fine.

~~~
nine_k
How does this address the problem outlined in the article?

 _«deleting or inserting a row requires marking the outer TVar as changed, so
multiple transactions cannot be modifying the table structure concurrently»_

I know precious nothing about STM in Haskell, so just asking.

~~~
whateveracct
TVar (HashMap k v) _doesn’t_ address the problem in the article – it _is_ the
problem in the article!

~~~
kccqzy
My original comment is in the sense of avoiding premature optimization. For a
typical app you likely won’t see the difference.

------
platz
(2014)

